# Motorcycle "log skidder"!



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2008)

I was searching for log skidders and found this motorcycle log skidder. It is about 3/4 the way down at the following link. They also have every farm implement you can imagine for motorcycles too!

http://www.rokon-2x2.com/1.html


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know why but I want one..


----------



## gink595 (Aug 13, 2008)

it would be alright until you went to turn or had to turn, then it's sienara mother :censored: er!


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 13, 2008)

I think they tried to make a motorcycle do everything that came to mind,i(too muc perhaps!).


----------



## husky362 (Aug 13, 2008)

the 2x2 sounds fun but i'll stick with 4 wheels it wont fall over if i forget to put my feet down


----------



## hickslawns (Aug 14, 2008)

I have seen these and they are animals. They have made them for years (or they made them years ago and have since started building again not sure which). The concept of 2 wheel drive motorcycles is not limited to these. THere are prototypes out there based on newer models engines/suspensions. My cousin raced a prototype 2 years ago and said it was something else. Made every turn feel like it had a berm whether it had one or not. The front tire actually pulls you thru the turns unlike traditional dirt bikes which you need to setup for a turn and then power out of them. He said they were at a national race and set it outside the truck for over an hour and nobody noticed it was 2x2. Everyone noticed the unique graphics as they were pure white unlike any other new bikes. Once he and his racing partner pointed out it was 2x2 within 20 minutes there were so many people gathered around their trailer you would have thought they had a peep show in the back of the enclosed trailer. lol


----------



## saw mutt (Aug 14, 2008)

They've been around for a while now (Rokon), I remember seeing an adapter that would allow you to fill the tires with gas and then attach a tube to the valve stem and pump the gas into the tank.

And how about that 3pt hitch and plow?...


----------



## Bushler (Aug 14, 2008)

Speaking of motorcycles, my race bike goes on the dyno tomorow if plans go right. Hoping to make 350 HP.

Then, in two weeks, (Sept. 2-7) I'll be at Bonneville Salt Flats particpating at the Speed Trials by Bub. Running an Altered Special Construction, Blown Fuel 1000 cc GSXR Suzuki.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Aug 14, 2008)

saw mutt said:


> They've been around for a while now (Rokon), I remember seeing an adapter that would allow you to fill the tires with gas and then attach a tube to the valve stem and pump the gas into the tank.
> 
> And how about that 3pt hitch and plow?...



Yep they sure have been around for a while. My Pops had one back in the 70s and you could fill the tires with gas or water. Pretty funky ride and sort of pre 4 wheeler. They could really climb though and chug through some serious muck.


----------



## milkie62 (Aug 14, 2008)

I rode one once .IF it can get the traction it will climb it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 15, 2008)

Bushler said:


> Speaking of motorcycles, my race bike goes on the dyno tomorow if plans go right. Hoping to make 350 HP.
> 
> Then, in two weeks, (Sept. 2-7) I'll be at Bonneville Salt Flats particpating at the Speed Trials by Bub. Running an Altered Special Construction, Blown Fuel 1000 cc GSXR Suzuki.


My daughter and I used to be timers at Bonneville. First at 3 mile then at 5 mile when we went to 2 tracks. Don Vesco was a favorite, what a nice guy, help anyone any way he could. Most would, thats what is so wonderful about Bonneville.
Rob


----------



## Bushler (Aug 15, 2008)

Vesco set the bar high for performance and personality. Its still a great group.

I blew a seal in the turbo just as we were comming up on the boost. At 10K rpm we made 180 hp with a redline set at 13K

I hope I can get new seals in time. Bummed. 2 weeks till showtime.


----------



## Locoweed (Aug 16, 2008)

They also made these for awhile. Combined a snowmobile power plant with a bike. Was my last bike and I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Brimmstone (Aug 17, 2008)

I had one when I was 16. It was unstoppable in the woods. I could go almost anywhere on it. I rode with a bunch of kids who all had 4 wheelers and about half were four wheel drive. I was the only one of the group who rode a bike. They all laughed at the "clunky looking homemade bike" till I went up hills none of the four wheel drive quads could make it up. I had the old beast for several years till someone broke into my garage and stole it when I was at work. I'm glad they still make them because I want another one.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't know if I have the story right: started by the Revlon makeup family, possible military need, family not drafted.
The first part I'm pretty sure of, the second was second hand.
One of the old adds from the 60 had one pulling a reel type mower. The poster said" Tell your wife its a Lawnmower"


----------

